# Whelping Box design...



## Sea Port Matt

Saw some people looking for a design. This is the one we use. I went over to a local art college and used their program to do a cad design and took it over to a cabinet company and have them run it off for me with a CNC machine. Feel free to use or give me a shout and I can get one run off for you. We use a maple wood with a UV coat on it so it can with stand the elements and it super easy to clean up. When your done with it, this one will flat pack and store under a bed or in the top of a closet...


----------



## Sea Port Matt

As far as deminsions go for a medium size dog like a Pitbull or hound dog we make the box 4' square with 18" walls and set the pig rails at 5" off the floor. If you have any questions feel free to call me and I will do my best to answer them for you. 912.484.1070


----------



## waterdogs

That was me asking about the whelping box. I would like a copy of the plans. I got one last week from a member on here. I was a good one as well.


----------



## CFGD

thats cool man. but seems like alot of time & money involved. i just use the kiddie pools.


----------



## Sea Port Matt

Water dogs... that is as close to plans as I have. It shows exactly the peices needed and as I stated above the specs on it. You might wanna modify it to fit your needs D/K...

Ramfreak.. They really dont cost that much to do yourself just the price of 2 sheets of plywood. Depending on how nice of wood you want to use will be a different story. Now time thing, yeah if you are making all the cuts by hand with a router or jig saw then be prepared for a time consuming job...We do use kiddie pools as well but I do like using these boxes too kinda peice of mind thing when it comes to a momma laying on them and suffocating one. I have never lost a puppy due to momma laying on them with a whelping box. My time might come eventually but it has saved more than a few for me...

I am not trying to sell these just wanted to share a design idea that we use for ourselves...Thanks


----------



## CFGD

cool design either way.


----------



## waterdogs

Thanks for the pics. Thats a good design.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

*cool*


----------



## SSG

CFGD said:


> thats cool man. but seems like alot of time & money involved. i just use the kiddie pools.



X2 on the kiddie pool


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI

what would you charge to build me one maybe a 4x6? I am not a carpenter and that looks a little complicated to me.


----------



## GillPups

*Very nice design!   QuickWhelp now offers something similar pre-made from cabinet grade plywood and complete with corner seats:  http://bit.ly/31Q6J3w*


----------

